# Juniper 8-6, SLOW



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Hit the water around 730 AM with an old friend of mine. Tried to launch at Lake Stanley (ramp closed for repair) and then King (water too low), so settled for Juniper. Grass bad, but not that bad. Not any worse than it was this Spring. Bite was slow, even with the overcast, rainy weather. Tried many topwaters including buzzbait, Zara Spook, Pop R, Rage Frog, bronze eye frog, and something else my buddy had. Tried various shallow cranks and worms. Spinnerbaits and rip baits, rattle traps, all that. Only thing that really got bit was a black Zoom Fluke. Got only 6 fish in the boat all on the fluke, missed many bites, both my buddy and I. If we had of executed properly, would have had around 12 fish. Our fault.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Gotta hold your mouth right. Shoulda hit Escambia. 

NJD


----------

